# Getting Ready



## dstewart9 (Aug 30, 2010)

Working on my 40 yrd grouping. Who else is working it?


----------



## dstewart9 (Aug 30, 2010)

this one too


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

My boys and I will doing some tuning up on rabbits next week in Missouri while visiting the inlaws farm


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I parctice at all ranges, but keep my hunting shots around twenty (or closer) with my trad equipment.....good group.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Good grouping there. Are those shaft's stopping before the hit the wooden fence?


----------



## dstewart9 (Aug 30, 2010)

Shafts are stopping sure before getting close the fence. I'm not looking to lose arrows!!


----------

